# Hello



## Edelbrock2423 (Jan 30, 2020)

I have been married for 4 years now we have 1 child. 
The hubby travels a lot for work and i came to join the forums today in search of other spouses who can relate to me and give me a sense of direction. 

I just got asked a question with a lot of shady surrounding it :surprise::|


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Edelbrock2423 said:


> I have been married for 4 years now we have 1 child.
> The hubby travels a lot for work and i came to join the forums today in search of other spouses who can relate to me and give me a sense of direction.
> 
> I just got asked a question with a lot of shady surrounding it :surprise::|


What is the question that you just were asked?


----------

